# Costume Nightmare Help ME!



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

Vegatable oil seems to be doing the trick.
I will follow up later if it works


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

sorry no one had any ideas... hope your plan for the oil works!


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

Bought the costume from Horror Dome.
Thier advice was to slice it. The entire costume fit great with the exception of the left hand, which you can clearly see is way smaller that the right hand.
spoke with the owner of the company. He said it was not his problem, because he felt i was too fat for his design. even though the rest of the costume fit perfectly... oh well live and learn .


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Try dipping the glove in recently boiled water to soften the material. Be very carefull when you put it on to stretch it out though because it will be hot. The trick is to heat the material enough to make it elastic then when it cools some stretch it out.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

The oil trick seems to be workin...ever so slowly, it seem like it might work.
the forarm area was my big concern. I found a tapered plastic bottle and keep forcing it down a little at a time. I also heated it with wifeys hair dryer, rubbed more oil on it and let it cool. I just hope it stays and does not recoil back to its original shape.
I do appreciate the advice. if thid doesent work... I will be boiling it next!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That really sucks that the vendor is saying it's not his problem. So much for customer service (the pic speaks for itself - that is a defective glove molding). 

I'd like to suggest you post a merchant review over in the reviews section - to warn others that are considering this vendor to either order waaaaaay early or steer clear as they won't make good on defective products.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

That would be the LAST order that company got from me after being treated that way. That one glove is *clearly* much smaller. Hope your oil trick works.


----------



## Andy_Industries (Oct 21, 2009)

TagTeam said:


> Bought the costume from Horror Dome.
> Thier advice was to slice it. The entire costume fit great with the exception of the left hand, which you can clearly see is way smaller that the right hand.
> spoke with the owner of the company. He said it was not his problem, because he felt i was too fat for his design. even though the rest of the costume fit perfectly... oh well live and learn .



What cheek that they said you were too fat! They should handle customer enquiries better. Hope the oil trick works out for you


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

TagTeam said:


> Bought the costume from Horror Dome.
> Thier advice was to slice it. The entire costume fit great with the exception of the left hand, which you can clearly see is way smaller that the right hand.
> spoke with the owner of the company. He said it was not his problem, because he felt i was too fat for his design. even though the rest of the costume fit perfectly... oh well live and learn .


What an arse you had to deal with. It's clear the glove is much smaller so if their quality control is so poor imagine what else they pawn off that they would say isn't their problem.

This so called businessman doesn't understand sales industry statistics that says for every one dissatisfied customer you lose 20 sales simply by word of mouth.

They will never get my business.


----------



## HorrorDome (Jan 28, 2009)

*Please give us a chance to fix the problem.*

Hello Kevin,

we gave you many suggestions on how to get the costume to work for you and we even told you we would re-credit you back in total for the costume, but no matter what suggestion we gave, it was not good enough and for that I am sorry. We do not like to see customers unsatisfied with our products especially after all the work, money and time we put into making high quality products. We take pride in our products and I believe we tried everything to help you. It is not unheard of to slit a mask or hands to get them to fit. Costumes, masks and hands do not fit every person so they can be adapted to fit with minor adjustments. After you did not want to make these adjustments we offered to refund you on the costume but you did not want to do this either. What could we have done to make you happy? By the way we have many customers wearing the costume who are over 240lbs and the costume fits them fine so I know we can get the costume to fit you if you just give us the chance.

Thank You

Jerry Parrino
TheHorrorDome.com


----------

